# 1934 Monark Silverking



## Euphman06 (Nov 27, 2016)

Ive had this on my stand for at least a year.. Can't even remember how long. Still slowly getting chrome done and too many hours of polishing to remember. 

Has the 28 hole triple steps. Bars, rods are steel. First year silver king with windowed lugs. Had to save her..prolly more money spent then worth but oh well.








Sent from my LGLS665 using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Nov 27, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks! Very slow progress...


----------



## mike j (Nov 28, 2016)

Polishing up very nicely, what are you using on it?


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 28, 2016)

mike j said:


> Polishing up very nicely, what are you using on it?





Bunch of things, lol. Mostly polishing compounds with a dremel polishing wheel. https://www.amazon.com/Enkay-150-Po...2&sr=8-5&keywords=aluminum+polishing+compound

But I also use Mother's aluminum polish, very fine grit sandpaper and I even used wd-40 and steel wool for the really caked up parts. Just went slow and careful.


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 7, 2016)

Looks like you've got a reason to live!  In 1880 aluminum (aluminium) was worth more than gold. Your work as a resurrector more than doubles that value. Bravo Amigo!  Shine it up!


----------

